# N. heteropoda wild type, pictures



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I am actually starting to really like this wild type. 

Xema- where were you able to locate this species? I would like to get some myself.

I would really love to start selectively breeding this species and try to get some really cool colors from it.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

those look like the minima shrimp (at least thats what they were sold to me as) I have


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Wood said:


> I am actually starting to really like this wild type.
> 
> Xema- where were you able to locate this species? I would like to get some myself.
> 
> I would really love to start selectively breeding this species and try to get some really cool colors from it.


This is probably the heteropoda type I like more.

They were got with a selective breeding from Red Cherrys.

With every generation I am getting new and wonderful color patterns, like last one I am starting to observe, the pinkish type...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Another picture where pinkish color is more evident.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Pink looks like a great color. Do you know if anybody in the US that has the wild form.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

sayshrimp said:


> Pimk looks like a great color. Do you know if anybody in the US that has the wild form.


I am not sure about that.

Another picture more...


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Where did you get your hrimps from? You take great pictures by the way.


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

With this beautiful pictures I'm starting to feel like Wood, this shrimps are looking prettier day by day.

Sayshrimp, Xema already said they were obtained from selective breeding of red cherry's.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

There are people in the US with the wild-type, as I have owned them. Sadly a CO2 accident killed my entire tank.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

its established as an invasive species in Hawaii, we use them as feeders here. many have asked to ship them some, but from here you can only use usps express or fedex overnight, its like 35.00 for the first and 80 for the fedex, it just isnt worth it for what you would get. i have been keeping them in my tanks forever (my oldest population is still going strong in a 45g i left going at my parents house over 20 years ago). they are even tougher than RCS and are almost impossible to eradicate once established in a planted tank without using copper meds or similar. i have to be careful they dont interbreed with my other n. heteropoda varieties.


----------

